
Google Bails Out on JavaOne - Anon84
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2010/08/update-on-javaone.html
======
tejaswiy
To be expected really. It's a farce if Oracle can still call Java "Open".

------
geuis
I dislike the pejorative title. Google isn't "bailing", which has a negative
connotation. They are being sued and the number of potential conflict of
interests that could occur by having their employees at JavaOne in an official
capacity are high. It is in their best interest at this point to avoid the
conference, although I imagine many of their java developers will still attend
in a non-official capacity.

~~~
hga
I can't see how someone could honestly use anything without a negative
connotation for the situation as you detail it.

------
phuff
Honestly I'm not sure why they bothered even announcing that ;) Isn't JavaOne
an official Oracle sponsored dealio?

